# [SOLVED] Problems with new LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P burner...plz help.



## stephmw (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi there. I recently (around 2 weeks ago) purchased a new DVD burner. Model: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P. I thought it was pretty nifty and installed it, replacing my old one. I got a few super-easy burns, but now I've run into some problems, and I don't know why.

1. After installing the new burner, it showed up twice in My Computer. One is labeled: DVD-RAM Drive (E; the other shows up as: CD Drive (F. I'm not sure if this is right or not...I just know I've never seen a device do that.

2. When playing DVDs it doesn't sound/seem as though the disc is speeding up enough, which then causes a lot of skipping and blipping (and these discs play fine on a normal DVD player).

3. I've had different intermittent problems with burning. I use Nero Recode a lot to load DVD folders (VIDEO_TS/AUDIO_TS) and I seem to be getting one of the following problems almost all the time now:

a) Power Calibration errors. This happened intermittently with my old burner, and may have something to do with my power supply? It's not that big of a deal to me as it happens before any writing begins so no discs are ruined.
b) Burner will start writing the Lead-In and it will never start burning. I don't get any cancel or failure pop-ups either...it'll just stay like that forever until I finally manually restart my system.
c) Lastly, the latest (and most annoying error) this has been happening to me all day. DVD will start burning and then an error will happen and disc will pop out. I'm not sure what the error is, or what is causing it. I hope someone can tell me. I'm not much of a whiz when it comes to hardware and such.

Here's the Nero Log from the bad burn:

********** Nero Recode **********

Version: 2.3.0.9

Project type: Copy entire DVD
Target size: DVD5 (2282925)

21:05:00	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 409
Compile DVD: Cancel

Burn settings:
Target: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P 
Number of copies: 1
Write speed: 22160 KB/s
Temp folder: D:\temp (14663307264 bytes free)
Direct burning: false
Target media: DVD R/RW, DVD R DL, DVD-RAM
Shutdown when finished: false
Advanced Analysis: false
Compress Adaptive: true

21:05:37	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 233
Compile DVD: init

VMG Menus Vobs [4180 vobus] 85.52MB -> 85.52MB [R 1.00]
Video: 37.61MB, extra: 47.91MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. Dolby Digital 2-ch Unspecified 39.25MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 1 streams
0. 0. Unspecified 0.50MB [enabled]

VTS_01 Title Vobs [2861 vobus] 333.58MB -> 333.58MB [R 1.00]
Video: 294.69MB, extra: 38.89MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. Dolby Digital 2-ch Unspecified 33.30MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

VTS_02 Title Vobs [2865 vobus] 333.97MB -> 333.97MB [R 1.00]
Video: 295.05MB, extra: 38.93MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. Dolby Digital 2-ch Unspecified 33.33MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

VTS_03 Title Vobs [2861 vobus] 333.49MB -> 333.49MB [R 1.00]
Video: 294.61MB, extra: 38.88MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. Dolby Digital 2-ch Unspecified 33.29MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

VTS_04 Title Vobs [2862 vobus] 333.54MB -> 333.54MB [R 1.00]
Video: 294.66MB, extra: 38.88MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. Dolby Digital 2-ch Unspecified 33.29MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

VTS_05 Title Vobs [2865 vobus] 334.03MB -> 334.03MB [R 1.00]
Video: 295.10MB, extra: 38.93MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. Dolby Digital 2-ch Unspecified 33.34MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

VTS_06 Title Vobs [2861 vobus] 333.21MB -> 333.21MB [R 1.00]
Video: 294.34MB, extra: 38.88MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. Dolby Digital 2-ch Unspecified 33.29MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

VTS_07 Title Vobs [2864 vobus] 333.64MB -> 333.64MB [R 1.00]
Video: 294.74MB, extra: 38.90MB
Audio: 1 streams
0. 0. Dolby Digital 2-ch Unspecified 33.30MB [enabled]
Subpicture: 0 streams

21:05:37	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1198
Compile DVD: begin copy 1

21:05:38	File NeroRecorderBase.cpp, Line 513
Writing to disc: D

21:05:38	File NeroRecorderBase.cpp, Line 527
Free capacity on disc: 2283071 sectors (2295104)

21:05:38	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 492
Compile DVD: burning 2283071 sectors (1239776 required)

21:05:38	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 702
Compile DVD: adjust target size to 4459.12MB (2421.44MB obtained)

21:05:38	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 538
Compiling DVD Volume started

21:05:45	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1104
Compile DVD: finished VMG Menus Vobs

VMG Menus Vobs:
Original 85.52MB -> Expected 85.52MB -> Output 85.52MB
Finished error 0.00MB
Ratio encoded = 0
Original encoded = 4180
Slide encoded = 0
StillImage encoded = 0
Output extra size = 47.91MB
Source video size = 37.61MB
Pictures Modified [I 0] [P 0] [B 0]

21:06:12	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1104
Compile DVD: finished VTS_01 Title Vobs

VTS_01 Title Vobs:
Original 333.58MB -> Expected 333.58MB -> Output 333.58MB
Finished error 0.00MB
Ratio encoded = 0
Original encoded = 2861
Slide encoded = 0
StillImage encoded = 0
Output extra size = 38.89MB
Source video size = 294.69MB
Pictures Modified [I 0] [P 0] [B 0]

21:06:39	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1104
Compile DVD: finished VTS_02 Title Vobs

VTS_02 Title Vobs:
Original 333.97MB -> Expected 333.97MB -> Output 333.97MB
Finished error 0.00MB
Ratio encoded = 0
Original encoded = 2865
Slide encoded = 0
StillImage encoded = 0
Output extra size = 38.93MB
Source video size = 295.05MB
Pictures Modified [I 0] [P 0] [B 0]

21:07:05	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1104
Compile DVD: finished VTS_03 Title Vobs

VTS_03 Title Vobs:
Original 333.49MB -> Expected 333.49MB -> Output 333.49MB
Finished error 0.00MB
Ratio encoded = 0
Original encoded = 2861
Slide encoded = 0
StillImage encoded = 0
Output extra size = 38.88MB
Source video size = 294.61MB
Pictures Modified [I 0] [P 0] [B 0]

21:07:31	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1104
Compile DVD: finished VTS_04 Title Vobs

VTS_04 Title Vobs:
Original 333.54MB -> Expected 333.54MB -> Output 333.54MB
Finished error 0.00MB
Ratio encoded = 0
Original encoded = 2862
Slide encoded = 0
StillImage encoded = 0
Output extra size = 38.88MB
Source video size = 294.66MB
Pictures Modified [I 0] [P 0] [B 0]

21:07:57	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1104
Compile DVD: finished VTS_05 Title Vobs

VTS_05 Title Vobs:
Original 334.03MB -> Expected 334.03MB -> Output 334.03MB
Finished error 0.00MB
Ratio encoded = 0
Original encoded = 2865
Slide encoded = 0
StillImage encoded = 0
Output extra size = 38.93MB
Source video size = 295.10MB
Pictures Modified [I 0] [P 0] [B 0]

21:08:24	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1104
Compile DVD: finished VTS_06 Title Vobs

VTS_06 Title Vobs:
Original 333.21MB -> Expected 333.21MB -> Output 333.21MB
Finished error 0.00MB
Ratio encoded = 0
Original encoded = 2861
Slide encoded = 0
StillImage encoded = 0
Output extra size = 38.88MB
Source video size = 294.34MB
Pictures Modified [I 0] [P 0] [B 0]

21:08:52	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1104
Compile DVD: finished VTS_07 Title Vobs

VTS_07 Title Vobs:
Original 333.64MB -> Expected 333.64MB -> Output 333.64MB
Finished error 0.00MB
Ratio encoded = 0
Original encoded = 2864
Slide encoded = 0
StillImage encoded = 0
Output extra size = 38.90MB
Source video size = 294.74MB
Pictures Modified [I 0] [P 0] [B 0]

21:08:52	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 561
Compile DVD: completed successfuly (2421.44MB)

21:08:52	File NeroRecorderBase.cpp, Line 1388
Burning 24 files with total size of 2539061248 bytes on hard disk

21:08:52	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 1198
Compile DVD: begin copy 1

1C82-0000-19E5-MAAX-4003-5936-0546

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.71 (0002), size=45056 bytes, created 06/02/2007 4:01:48 PM 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 02/11/2004 1:54:32 PM 

NT-SPTI used
Nero API version: 7.2.3.2
Using interface version: 7.0.5.6
Installed in: C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\
Application: Ahead\Nero Recode
Internal Version: 7, 2, 3, 2

Recorder: <LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P> Version: KL05 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.2.3.2
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6Y080L0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD2500JB-00REA0 atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P E: CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1279MB (1310192kB)
Free physical memory: 613MB (627896kB)
Memory in use : 52 
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

16.4.2007
NeroAPI
9:08:53 PM	#1 Phase 112 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
DVD-Video files reallocation started

9:08:53 PM	#2 Phase 114 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)

9:08:53 PM	#3 Phase 111 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
DVD-Video files sorted

9:08:53 PM	#4 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 531
ReadBuffer-Pipe got 262144KB of Memory

9:08:53 PM	#5 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
Reader running

9:08:53 PM	#6 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 113
Writer E: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P running

9:08:53 PM	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3312
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

9:08:53 PM	#8 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3312
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

9:08:53 PM	#9 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3400
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

9:08:53 PM	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 289
Last possible write address on media: 2295103 (510:01.28, 4482MB)
Last address to be written: 1240335 (275:37.60, 2422MB)

9:08:53 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 301
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

9:08:53 PM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2715
Recorder: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P, Media type: DVD+R
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK, Media Type ID: F16, Product revision number: 1
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 7

9:08:53 PM	#13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 473
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

9:08:53 PM	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1240336 (1240336) = #1240336/275:37.61
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1240336 blocks [E: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P]
--------------------------------------------------------------

9:08:53 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
Prepare recorder [E: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 2540208128, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
1240336 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

9:08:53 PM	#16 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 39
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

9:08:53 PM	#17 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 84
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

9:08:53 PM	#18 Phase 24 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
Caching of files started

9:08:53 PM	#19 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4231
Cache writing successful.

9:08:53 PM	#20 Phase 25 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
Caching of files completed

9:08:53 PM	#21 Phase 36 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
Burn process started at 16x (22,160 KB/s)

9:08:53 PM	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2707
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

9:08:53 PM	#23 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8995
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+R (10), Part Version: 1.0x (1)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26053F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 7 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK...
Media type ID: F16
Product revision number: 1
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 56
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 07 52 49 54 45 4B - 00 00 00 46 31 36 01 38 ...RITEK...F16.8
23 54 37 12 02 50 6E 02 - 8C 68 16 16 0B 0B 0A 0A #T7..Pn..h......
01 1D 1E 0C 0C 12 12 01 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

9:08:53 PM	#24 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 650
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

9:11:43 PM	#25 SPTI -1135 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 291
E: CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1135)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x0C
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 A5 E0 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 0C 
Buffer x07040000: Len x10000
0x00 00 01 BA 44 0A 3E 82 C4 01 01 89 C3 F8 00 00 
0x01 BD 07 EC 80 80 05 21 02 8F FA AB 80 03 01 24 
0x7C A7 52 15 B6 65 B5 AE 6A 77 65 06 01 03 68 58 

9:11:43 PM	#26 CDR -1135 File Writer.cpp, Line 302
Write error
E: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P

9:11:43 PM	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

9:11:43 PM	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

9:11:43 PM	#29 Phase 127 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
Generating DVD high compatibility borders

9:11:43 PM	#30 Phase 129 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
Generating DVD borders completed successfully

9:11:43 PM	#31 Phase 38 File APIProgress.cpp, Line 278
Burn process failed at 16x (22,160 KB/s)


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\CDRALW2K.SYS': Ver=8.0.0.212 , size=2560 bytes, created 22/02/2007 11:29:52 PM 
File 'Drivers\ASPI32.SYS': Ver=4.71 (0002) built by: WinDDK, size=16512 bytes, created 06/02/2007 4:01:48 PM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=3.00.43J, size=36624 bytes, created 22/02/2007 11:29:52 PM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option) 


21:11:46	File NeroRecorderBase.cpp, Line 1194
Burn failed (3)

21:11:46	File burn_dvdfiles.cpp, Line 303
Compile DVD: exit
_____

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I run XP Pro on this computer...I was burning to a FujiFilm DVD+R 16x (haven't had problems with this media before). I'm just kind of upset as this is a new burner and I don't figure I should be having problems this early.


----------



## stephmw (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Problems with new LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P burner...plz help.*

Just so everyone knows I simply decided to return this burner and exchange it for a new one. After using the replacement for a month the burner once again started malfunctioning on me and so I returned it again to the store. As the policy is only a 2 week exchange/credit, I had to agree to have them send it back to the manufacturer. In the meantime I purchased a new burner, NOT a LiteOn, but Pioneer, which has worked absolutely SPLENDIDLY. 5 weeks later I heard back from the store and LiteON had found my model defective and replaced it for me free of charge. I have not used the replacement (the 3rd I've had of the same model) and I doubt I will, given the history. I wanted to post this info, just in case anyone runs into similar problems: simply return it.


----------

